# Training a two cart goats?



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

My sister owns Nubian goats, she gave me two of her buck kids (one is 2 months old the other is 1 month old) She said that if I wanted I could train them to pull a cart (she said that I could enter them in a parade when they are older) Anyway I have given cart training a try with a wether I had before but he was to small and didn't like me So I want to give it a try with these two

1. Will the size and age difference be a problem? Because one is bigger then the other one.

2. Since both of my boys are quite small still how can I train them without the harness?

3.What training should I start with???

4. I don't have a halter that fits them would a dog collar like this work: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+4+9052&pcatid=9052 ?
If the collar does work how can I make it so I can put two leashes on? One on each side.

Any answers on training cart goats would be much appreciated! I'll need all the help I can get!!

Both of the kids are very tame and have been bottle feed since they were first born.

I am really sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry I can't help...but I'd like to see what other people say!


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

that halter may work but as for training them, I bought the goat hobble from caprine supply and used that as a ground driving surgicle (I wrapped it around the girth). I then strung two long lines (connected to the halter) through the rings in the hobbles and used those as lines. it works great and I trained my nubains how to drive this way.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

the size difference wont matter because you should train them separately and by the time theyre ready to be hooked to the cart, they will be the same size (if theyre full grown)


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Also, have they been wethered?


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Also, have they been wethered?


No but they will be.


----------

